# Cyle carrier and Suntor 140



## 107923 (Oct 27, 2007)

:?: 

I have a Suntor 140 and want to know if it is possible to fit a cycle rack to this vehicle (preferably a small one so that the rear window can still be opened).

I have had conflicting advice on this. One retailer has asked Explorer group for advice, we are still waiting...


----------

